# All original 1943 Westfield Columbia



## milbicycleman (Jul 24, 2015)

Well I just bought an all original 1943 Westfield Columbia on Wednesday! I just need to take off the war grade tires and put on new tires and true up the spokes and it should be ready to ride. More pictures to follow. 
Here are some pictures as it is.


----------



## CAT341 (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice score!


----------



## milbicycleman (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## izee2 (Jul 25, 2015)

Very nice. I would love to find one in that condition. Did you get it locally?


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 25, 2015)

I love it!


----------



## milbicycleman (Jul 25, 2015)

Thank guys. It came out of Maryland. 

I spent most of the day cleaning and going over the bike.


----------



## milbicycleman (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## milbicycleman (Jul 25, 2015)

I was wondering if someone knows what the "J 10" above the serial number means?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 26, 2015)

milbicycleman said:


> I was wondering if someone knows what the "J 10" above the serial number means?




Nothing that would be helpful to anybody now. All Westfield bikes had these markings in the 30's and 40's. Possibly longer. My best guess is an identifying mark for that particular crank hanger casting so it ended up on the correct frame style. For factory use only? They definitely do not have anything directly to do with the year or serial number as I have seen the same mark on consecutive years and different marks on the same year but different style frame.


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 26, 2015)

Great bike and a real time-capsule, although some parts have been added in the past 20 years...

Below is a picture of this bicycle I took at the 1994 MVPA Convention in Fort Indiantown Gap.
This MG was for sale there and if I recall correctly it had surfaced out of a NYC collection or museum just before.
The seller tried to sell the bike through closed envelop bids and I have no idea if it sold and where it ended up after that... I guess my bid was too low.... LOL!!

You can see the that handlebar grips, bell, pump, tool bag and rear kickstand were added after 1994...

But still a fantastic G519!!


----------



## milbicycleman (Jul 26, 2015)

Interesting, I guess most columbia's have that marking. 

Thanks Johan! Great picture.


----------



## milbicycleman (Jul 30, 2015)

I am in the process of going through the rear hub and getting it cleaned up and working smoothly. I was wondering what type of grease I should use to put it back together?


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 2, 2015)

The manual prescribes any good grade of medium automobile grease...

a moderate quantity on all ball bearings, small amount on brass surfaces of the brake shoe (part 112B), but none on the clutch ring (part 110B)..
a few drops of light oil on triple threads of 107B and 111B,


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 6, 2015)

We have been putting those hubs through extreme long downhill runs. I have found the best grease to be the blue marine trailor bearing grease. I put as much everywhere in the hub that I can.


----------



## milbicycleman (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you for letting me know Johan, I appreciate it.  @ fat tire trader Thanks for the suggestion on the grease.


----------



## Bozman (Aug 10, 2015)

I use the  Waterproof  Phil Wood Grease on all my hubs and all my bearings. You can get it an any reputable bike shop. http://phil-wood-co.myshopify.com/collections/new-for-2014/products/3-oz-tube-of-phil-waterproof-grease




milbicycleman said:


> I am in the process of going through the rear hub and getting it cleaned up and working smoothly. I was wondering what type of grease I should use to put it back together?


----------



## milbicycleman (Aug 10, 2015)

@Bozman, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## milbicycleman (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I got the bike back together with the hub correctly greased. The only problem that I am having is that the coaster brake works fine and then all of a sudden it takes one full rotation of the pedals for it to work again. Do you guys have any ideas as to what the problem could be? It rides smoothly other than that.


----------



## johan willaert (Aug 24, 2015)

I've had that happen to me on one of my bikes...

I think it might have to do with correct adjustment...

When it happens I move the crank a bit forward again and re-apply the brake... Doesn't bother me too much as I ALWAYS go very easy on the coaster brake...


----------



## Bozman (Aug 24, 2015)

Check the separation of the adjusting cone to make sure it is within tolerances. It should be 1/16 inch no-go and a 1/32 inch go separation distance when you slide the brake shoe over the adjusting cone.


----------



## milbicycleman (Oct 3, 2015)

Sorry it took i while for me to reply. Thank you and Johan and Bozman for recommending what i should do. I will give that a try.


----------



## milbicycleman (Jun 15, 2016)

Update: On Monday I took the rear wheel off to replace the punctured tube with an original n.o.s one and to figure the hub braking problem. I ended up just replacing the tube and didn't get to the hub but for some reason when I put it all back together the hub worked fine with no braking issues like before. Also I replaced the worn out handle bars with an n.o.s pair i had. I took it for a ride and it rides great!


----------



## the freewheeler (Jun 25, 2016)

love it! just the right amount of "sweat"


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 27, 2016)

For sale?


----------



## milbicycleman (Dec 4, 2016)

Update: I recently sent my seat out to be redone by Bill Strong as it was the only none correct part of the bicycle. The embossing was not correct and the leather just didn't look the part. As you can see from the photos he did an amazing job on it and now the bike looks as it should. All that I am missing now are the tools that go in the tool pouch. If anyone has any for sale I would be interested in buying them.


----------



## milbicycleman (Dec 4, 2016)

the freewheeler said:


> love it! just the right amount of "sweat"



Sorry for taking a long time to reply. Thank you I appreciate it.


----------



## milbicycleman (Dec 4, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> For sale?



Sorry for taking a while to reply. And sorry it's not for sale. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## milbicycleman (Sep 24, 2019)

Just to let you all know I have my Columbia for sale in the for sale section. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## milbicycleman (Dec 11, 2019)

Heres a link to my Milweb advert for my Columbia if any of you are interested in it.








						Unrestored 1943 Westfield Columbia G519 Military Bicycle
					

This is probably one of the best original G519 Military Bicycles available in the market. This Columbia is completely unrestored and has everything correct and original for the bike. Only the leather for the seat, handle bar grips and tubes/tires have been replaced. It comes with the hard to find



					milweb.net


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 7, 2020)

I've lowered the price in the advert for the Columbia.


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 19, 2020)

I've lowered the price again on the advert. Please let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Feb 17, 2020)

I wish i had something to add,,, but all i can add is DANG! I never see anything even close! You guys blow me away!


----------



## milbicycleman (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## johan willaert (May 13, 2021)

This bike has sold and is now in the good hands of a friend-collector in England…

Will be cherished along with his other vehicles…


----------



## manuel rivera (May 13, 2021)

johan willaert said:


> This bike has sold and is now in the good hands of a friend-collector in England…
> 
> Will be cherished along with his other vehicles…



What a great  piece of history,. one day I will be lucky enough  to find one. What I love from that bike is the 104.  I spent a decade at the gap drilling with 2/104 th.


----------

